# Finally... she's- correction he's home!



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

After 4 hours on the road, getting lost and stuck in the trafic, I'm back from Sherbrooke with my little (she is) friend.

According to the papers of the SPCA, she's white :lol: I think she's more brown or cinamon, what do you think? They didn't tell me if she has a name, so I'm naming her Tangerine or Canelle (Cinamon in french).

She's really social and calm, he does huff a bit but never put her quills down, unlike Litchi. She's really small, I'll weight her tonight, but she's under 400 grams for sure. I had to pick up some food to make the transition (they feed her some Technical and mealies) cause I assumed I'd get a sample of food, well they gave me mealies so that"s good. I also need to give her a bath tonight cause she's dirty and he also has long nails. She lost about 3 quills and she apears to have dry skin, how can I look for mites?

Right now she'll in laundry room (thank god she's not nervous!) for her quarentaine. I got her a Sterlite bin for the moment, we'll see about a "nicer" cage when she'll be in the living room.

Here's what you're waiting for... pics!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*

Oh my goodness. She is gorgeous. She looks like a brown to me but I'm horrible with colours. :lol:

It looks like she is enjoying her new home already. Thank you so much for taking her in.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*

She's adorable and I love paler hegehog (sshh don't tell Litchi). I was surprise cause I was expecting an albinos acording to the papers! She's seteling in nicely, she didn't even get scar sick nor did I heard her huff on the way. At one pont I as like, I hope she's ok, and she was. She's dleepin under the fleece she had there, so she doesn't feel too lost. I have to be carefull, she's a licker, I got to watch out for bites!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*

She is cute! Kudos to you for taking her in.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*

Totally off topic, but I went to Bishop's!! Gotta love Sherbrooke/Lennoxville


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*

she is a very cute hedgie  u done a wonderful thing giving her a great home


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*



silvercat said:


> Totally off topic, but I went to Bishop's!! Gotta love Sherbrooke/Lennoxville


It's a nice city, my best friend did her MD at Sherbrooke and I've been vising her a couple of times there. It's just too bad it's a long drive, I'm so tired right now!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*

Beautiful! Can I suggest Honey as a name if you haven't decided yet?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*



Bengall77 said:


> Beautiful! Can I suggest Honey as a name if you haven't decided yet?


Thanks for the suggestion, but I think "Miel" doesn't sounds right to me (I wouldn't give her a name in english, it would sound weird). I've cided on Tangerine (witch is multilingual too)


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Finally... she's home!*

She is a little beauty!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Just finished giving a bath and realised... that's a HE. He has a "belly button" and I can feed those bumps that should be his testicle. How big is normal. I bet this would happend. No playtime wish Litchi ever than...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, that was unexpected! Glad you found out sooner rather than later.

Hedgie nuts usually don't stick out much at all, unless they are straining or something. They aren't supposed to have major dangle-goolies like dogs/rats/etc, LOL


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

No it's not dangeling, I just see 2 bumps and I can feel it's not as "flat" as Litchi. I'm glad I had this intuition of "what if they are wrong". I can't imagine if I did'nt notice, quarentaire is over and let him play with Lichi... gosh. I guess I have to find a new name. Tangerine isn't manly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Tangerine isn't manly.


LOL! How about... hmmm... Tangerine is still pretty funny...


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I might keep that. I don't know yet, I'm just shocked! He just look like a girl with that small figure and those -oh so long- legs. He can be a balerina hedgehog!


obvious male!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awwes! lol so cute! I actually love that last picture of you and sh--I mean him 
I think you should still go with naming him Tangarine. It's cute and, like LG said, pretty funny.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

More pictures...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, he is so cute! I love drinking/eating pics. He looks so happy, I'm sure he'll do well with you.

I just noticed, his ears are so cute and dark for his color. They look like little reeces swoops. :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

When I saw him drink I was like so shocked (I never saw Litchi drinking) so I took a few pics. He drank for about 2 minutes straight :shock: 

Yes his ears are so dark, almost like Litchi who's gray!

Talking about eating, he's just woken up to eat (the dish is almost empty!) and they told me he didn't like cat food, more the worms...I'm glad they are wrong on this one!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I just have to say that the last picture of him eating made me laugh so hard for so long that I started to cry. Thanks for posting it.  And I think that Tangerine is a manly enough name.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He's adorable!!
I love his lil (reeces swoop) ears!

Tangerine doesn't sound manly to me either.
What about the name Reece? :?:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'm gonna name it Tangelo, it looks like Tangerine but more manly.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

he is absolutly adorable!!! and i think Tangelo is great name for him :mrgreen:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

ITS A BOY! pass out cigars!! Congrats, I have two boys, and am definitely going to rescue next time. Kudos to you for doing so.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

And the boy didn't wait anytime to feel at home, he's quite pleasing himself :lol: I'm really not used to that!


----------

